# JVC KD-R530



## jlindsay67 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am attempting to install new stereo in my 2003 GMC pickup it is aJVC KD-R530 .I purchased afactory stereo replacement interface wired unit as per diagram,but when I plug it in unit chimes for about five seconds and stereo face lights up very briefly then fades out.Anyone have any ideas or had this problem?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jlindsay67 said:


> I am attempting to install new stereo in my 2003 GMC pickup it is aJVC KD-R530 .I purchased afactory stereo replacement interface wired unit as per diagram,but when I plug it in unit chimes for about five seconds and stereo face lights up very briefly then fades out.Anyone have any ideas or had this problem?


 You may not have the correct harness, you will have to check all grounds and powers to make sure they are getting what is needed...........


----------

